# PB Personal Bests



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry another stupid question, but I'm just dieing to ask it. 

The PB's on here in the Signatures, are they all off a kayak?

Or are you all listing off anything,eg. Shore,Boat, Charter or Kayak?

I have no PBs atm of a yak that is, for I haven't caught a fish yet. But I have heaps of other PB's from other fishing.

Just wat to have it clarified. :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

From a yak for me.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfMcuzAAACVfgAASUIWAApAiXCqv7/+gMACjBqYgiMQaaNoag8UY1DADJpoMhghpiNGBoSepPTUHkaR6g9TIwE0JQbehk8w8E+K10syNIoZS+/lzOd7ra3V60H3FnfLO5eAPBBbE+nngrEE8jhxdpNoGvVk9FsGIuehBy6gykIEqsZg5Bwom7V+oltzaqB7WHE5IY3t2q3byu8BCvkcpqUfBxeDSAUdDHLsJyibCXD87nClOCImUmB7grQhDvUNyZ8WwOQOM5N/i7kinChIeY5dmAA==


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Yup, yak only.

Dan


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

From the yak, but they are all my overall PBs as well. Thats why I'm really hooked on yak fishing


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

From yak only for me aswell. Although it's not many as i only just started yak fishing, but i hope to change that this tuesday  .


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Yak only, too!

cheers,
Cid


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes, for me yak fishing only, still have a way to go, to beat my very best bream ever ( which i didnt actually measure.... it would have been oooh lets say pretty damn big and caught on maggots)
Yak fishing is all that matters...... thats my doctrine :lol:

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

my pb' are yak caught too


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

All mine (bass at the moment) are from the yak as well.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

From my yak, lt's awesome fishing


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

I don't get into this PB thing. Sure... I will measure a huge flathead or a big bream if it looks like it approaches my best yet, but I feel no need to list it here or elsewhere. I will of course give details when describing fish caught, but thats about it.

Chris


----------

